# Ghost Macro's



## infinite213 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got a new camera last week and got my macro lens this morning!

Female Ghost L5

Adobe Raw/Photoshop edit


----------



## Precarious (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty green girl. There is a brown girl on my shoulder right now. She likes to sit there like a parrot.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!  Congrats on the new camera and macro lens!



You're going to have soooo much fun, and you have the perfect subjects to photograph. I'm sure you're pics will get even better with practice.


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new camera and lens. What a beautiful mantis, complimented by a beautiful picture.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Feb 19, 2011)

Ah someday, I will get into macro-photography!


----------



## cuervo (Feb 19, 2011)

looking good,great shots :lol:


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am taking more right now in a more professional atmosphere, will upload soon. It is hard getting good shots of ghosts cause they are so small.


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## infinite213 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## infinite213 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## infinite213 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## yen_saw (Feb 21, 2011)

lovely pics!!



Like the last one.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 21, 2011)

all your pics are very good, but the last is the one I liked the most.

saludos


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am having so much fun doing this. The last one is my favorite too.


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is the last pic, with the green ghost in the background a trick shot or are there really a brown (foreground) and a green mantis in the background? Dumb question, I know. Nice work!

Rich Sekerman

aka Termite 48


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rich S said:


> Is the last pic, with the green ghost in the background a trick shot or are there really a brown (foreground) and a green mantis in the background? Dumb question, I know. Nice work!
> 
> Rich Sekerman
> 
> aka Termite 48


No trick, there is really a green female mantis in the background.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! I like the stark white background.

Those nymphs look familiar.  Glad to see they are doing well.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 23, 2011)

They look great! What did you set the ISO at?


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 23, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> They look great! What did you set the ISO at?


It was set low but any graininess you see is because of editing in Adobe Raw probably mostly due to high vibrance setting.


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 26, 2011)

Male Ghost just turned L6 today.


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 26, 2011)

Aw, what a handsome dude!


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 27, 2011)

Unedited version...

This is my golden boy.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 28, 2011)

nice male, both edited and unedited.

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the unedited picture better. You can see his golden colors better.


----------

